# CHINA - 2019 FIBA Basketball World Cup



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

>


Here comes an expansion of the Basketball World Cup.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

*Host Cities*

Beijing, Beijing Municipality
Shanghai, Shanghai Municipality
Nanjing, Jiangsu Province
Wuhan, Hubei Province
Guangzhou, Guangdong Province
Shenzhen, Guangdong Province
Foshan, Guangdong Province
Dongguan, Guangdong Province


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

*Venues*

*
Beijing - Wukesong Arena (LeSports Center)
Capacity - 18,000*



>


*
Shanghai - Shanghai World Expo Cultural Center (Mercedes-Benz Arena)
Capacity - 18,000*



>


*
Nanjing - Youth Olympic Sports Park Gymnasium
Capacity - 20,000*



>


*
Wuhan - Wuhan Gymnasium
Capacity - 13,000*



>


*
Guangzhou - Guangzhou International Sports Arena
Capacity - 18,000*



>


*
Shenzhen - Universiade Sports Center Gymnasium
Capacity - 18,000*



>


*
Dongguan - Dongguan Basketball Center (Nissan Sports Centre)
Capacity - 16,000*



>


*
Foshan - Foshan Metro Sports Arena (New Build)
Capacity - 16,000*



>


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting to see how FIBA's stupid new qualification process works.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the thread bearb! :cheers: So going off the map I guess it's fair to say that the Pearl River Delta region is the area most into basketball in China? (along with Beijing and Shanghai?)


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> Thanks for the thread bearb! :cheers: So going off the map I guess it's fair to say that the Pearl River Delta region is the area most into basketball in China? (along with Beijing and Shanghai?)


here are some figures:
among the eight cities, 5 of them has CBA teams:
Beijing - Beijing Ducks
Shanghai - Shanghai Sharks
Dongguan - Guangdong Southern Tigers
Shenzhen - Shenzhen Leopards
Foshan - Foshan Long-Lions

and among these 5 teams, 4 of them are currently using or will be using the listed venues, apart from Shanghai Sharks.

as I see, basketball is fairly popular across the whole country

I think Guangdong Government just played well in bids and luckily grabbed four opportunities out of eight.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Fans are too far away from the basket in that Shenzhen arena but the rest look good.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

JYDA said:


> Interesting to see how FIBA's stupid new qualification process works.


What are the main differences between the old and new qualification process?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

isaidso said:


> What are the main differences between the old and new qualification process?


New one will be like FIFA with home and away matches.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Bori427 said:


> New one will be like FIFA with home and away matches.


I'm not familiar with how FIFA works at all. Does that mean that instead of a qualification tournament like one saw in Manila, Belgrade, and Turin for Rio we'll see countries play a series of games at home and away with another country? Winner goes to next round of home and away against another country, and so on?


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I'm not familiar with how FIFA works at all. Does that mean that instead of a qualification tournament like one saw in Manila, Belgrade, and Turin for Rio we'll see countries play a series of games at home and away with another country? Winner goes to next round of home and away against another country, and so on?


Firstly, they've moved the World Cup a year later to get out of the shadow of the FIFA World Cup and made it the new qualifier for the Olympics rather than the continental championships as they were before. The problem is that qualifying for the World Cup will no longer be through the regional championships. Instead they are going to play home and away group qualifiers in international windows *during* the professional seasons when players will not be available. 

FIBA is making an enormous bluff that will obviously be called by the NBA, Euroleague, and every pro league in existence. Unlike FIFA, FIBA doesn't have the power to force clubs to release players so this will be a certain farce.

The other problem is it will destroy the regional championships. With no incentive of qualification to the Olympics or World Cup, these tournaments will be devalued and top players are unlikely to play.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

here comes the official logo:


----------

